# Personal Photoblog Help!!



## sarahkate (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi. I'm looking to start a photo blog.Although I'm hung up on the name! I have two names I'm considering,the first being Sarah Kate or Sarah (my last name). I like the aspectof using Sarah Kate because I'm somewhat a private person and I likenot having my entire name out there on the world wide web. However,if I ever decided to do some freelance work I don't like that Sarah Kate doesn't sound very professional. I don't have any intention of becoming afreelance photographer at this very moment but its definitely adirection I would like to work toward. I could use the name SarahKate as just a personal photo blog then if and when the time comesand I do some freelance work I could use my first and last name. Myonly concern with that is using my photography under two names. Anythoughts on this would be so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## fyrfyt (Apr 8, 2012)

I am very new to photography outside a point and click, but not new to life so to speak (getting up there in years lol). In my honest opinion. Your name has a great sound to it. The kind of name that almost becomes a brand. The short length of both your names lend them selves to being easy for people to remember in regards to you, your brand and your website. No need to write down SarahKate.com. And if people knowing your name is for a great photo they saw, then that's not so bad. I say go for it.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

I like Sarah Kate, too. Better that Sarah Noname.


----------



## vikvilotijevic (Apr 17, 2012)

Sarah Kate is way better!!!! If u want to, look at my photo blog: &#8220;Vinyl V&#8221; photoshoot « Viktor Vilotijevic


----------

